# Giant Manufacturer torque spec



## Shane (Jun 22, 2004)

Giant TCR Composite frames RULE! Could someone please give me the torque for the seat colar per Giant Bicycles. I did a search and someone said 40 in/lbs worked, but I want to know what Giant recommends.


----------



## Avenolpey (Aug 30, 2004)

*Torque with an allen wrench*

Shane or anyone,

Do you know what the average man can torque an allen wrench at the seat post collar. I am just looking for anyones best guess. If the answer is 30 lbs then I am safe. If it is 60 lbs then I need to be more careful.

thx in advance


----------



## clintb (Apr 8, 2002)

On an '03 composite, it's 60 in/lbs. I called Giant to verify when I built up the frame/fork combo with my own components.


----------

